# My two GTRs-34 and My friend's one



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

hello .. am new here and i hope we can benefit from each other

well .. here are my gtrs ( the blue and grey ones ) and the third one belongs to my friend

hope you like the pics

]

















































































and this pic was taken when i was racing with a red gts-34 ,, and the pic talks 











i like this pic actually :wavey: 












regards


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nice!!!!!

where abouts are you then?

Dubai,SAudi?


----------



## kickasskez (May 11, 2007)

2 gtr's now thats just greedy! as u have 2 can i have one. lol :chuckle:


----------



## christino (Jan 12, 2007)

may i ask why u buying two same cars?

or u just wanna collect 7 different colour for ur whole week~ ^_^


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

kickasskez said:


> 2 gtr's now thats just greedy!


No way, took the words straight out of my mouth!!

and I noticed your car when you posted this:









I have about 10 different pictures of your car on that grass from all different angles, from Car-Domain  VERY nice!


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I hate you...



gtr-lover said:


> My two gtrs


...very very much :chuckle: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

the gtt seems to keep up pritty well or was that just before you blew it away???lol


----------



## 05r1 (Mar 19, 2006)

hmmm...
http://www.cardomain.com/id/R34line


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

rotflmfho:chuckle: so there not yours then:thumbsup:


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

or are they :lamer:


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

The cars above do belong to one owner called Omran. The cars in cardomain are indeed his ! Don't know whether GTR_LOVER is the same guy !

Omran indeed has a good taste in cars, They are among the fastest here in U.A.E


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome cars. Nice pics.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

WOW....amazing cars! :smokin: 

Where are you based? :bowdown1: 

Gorgeous cars!

:squintdan


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

These cars are in Dubai, U.A.E


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Great collection! :smokin: 




gtr-lover said:


>


Modest house too!!!! :chuckle:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Scott said:


> Great collection! :smokin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe....think it's a mosque honey....going by my time in the middle east!


----------



## 05r1 (Mar 19, 2006)

omrans arent the fastest in the middle east, im guessing u havnt been to any of the latest drag races ?
lol its a mosque


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

aamiryo said:


> The cars above do belong to one owner called Omran. The cars in cardomain are indeed his ! Don't know whether GTR_LOVER is the same guy !
> 
> Omran indeed has a good taste in cars, They are among the fastest here in U.A.E


yes i am omran mate .. do i know you ?  



> the gtt seems to keep up pritty well or was that just before you blew it away???lol


Before mate .. before 



> I hate you...


lol  



> may i ask why u buying two same cars?
> 
> or u just wanna collect 7 different colour for ur whole week~ ^_^


just for fun man .. and i really like anything called " SKYLINE "



> 2 gtr's now thats just greedy! as u have 2 can i have one. lol


i'll give you a call 



> These cars are in Dubai, U.A.E


that's true

regards :clap:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

How many gtr 34's are in Dubia as I know someone that was there a week ago and saw a silver 34 go past .


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

there are alot actually .. skyline is requierd over here 

regards


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

gtr-lover:

Could you tell me how much your R34 GT-R costs in Dubai? How many Dirhams?

I have been dying to know for years and I intend to get one when I go over to Abu Dhabi to work this year.

Please share the pricing information with me. I've been in love with the GT-R heritage for over a decade now and I really need to know

Absolutely lovely cars:bowdown1:


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

either a house or a mosque... if its ur house then nice house and nice skylines!!!


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Omran. I dont think you know me. but I have seen ur car many times. I had a GTR32, and used to see ur cars cruising on Dubai's streets.

cbljkkj - GTR34's were actually very cheap here. they had come down to 50,000 dhs i.e 7000 pounds when everyone started importing these cars, They shot up to double the cost now since the ban was imposed on these cars. Meaning new imported RHD cars will not be registered anymore. Cars already registered can be driven without any problem. 

My friend had sold his unregistered RHD Vspec2 GTR34 for 55,000 (7800) last year.

aeron - Its a mosque (Masjid as we call here )


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

2 GTR's :chuckle: 

thats just greedy i think you should donate one to me :blahblah: 

other than that there all stunning liking the last pic


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

aamiryo:

Meaning to say that the left hand drive converted 34 GT-Rs retail for 100,000 Dirhams now? Shame that the newly imported RHDs will not be registered anymore, does this also mean that these imported RHD GT-Rs have no chance of being registered even after the LHD conversion?

Appreciate the reply

Regards


----------



## skylinegtr34 (Dec 6, 2006)

nice cars bro mashalla.....
going to dubai in 2 weeks time


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

aamuryo : well .. nice to meet you then 

thanks guys

regards


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

aamiryo said:


> Hi Omran. I dont think you know me. but I have seen ur car many times. I had a GTR32, and used to see ur cars cruising on Dubai's streets.
> 
> cbljkkj - GTR34's were actually very cheap here. they had come down to 50,000 dhs i.e 7000 pounds when everyone started importing these cars, They shot up to double the cost now since the ban was imposed on these cars. Meaning new imported RHD cars will not be registered anymore. Cars already registered can be driven without any problem.
> 
> ...


hehe sorry was replying to scotts... didnt see this post till page 2...! :chuckle:


----------



## bradpr32 (Apr 21, 2007)

awesome cars !!!!


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

its a mosque mates .. not a house or any other building .. its a mosque !!



> awesome cars !!!!


need one of them ... ??


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

gtr-lover said:


> need one of them ... ??


yes please! you offering?


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

cbljkkj said:


> aamiryo:
> 
> Does this also mean that these imported RHD GT-Rs have no chance of being registered even after the LHD conversion?
> 
> ...



Yes, even if they are converted to LHD, these cars cannot be registered. unless you have a big big source. but in normal circumstances or in simple words, It's a big NO from the Roads and Transport Aunthority (RTA)

So naturally, cars already registered had their prices shot up to double.
There's a saying thats very popular here, 

*U will find a Turbo'ed car outside every second house. Skylines, Mark2's, Cresta's, Starlet's, Pulsar's etc etc*

Thanks- GTR-LOVER, hope to meet you in person someday !


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the reply aamiryo, really appreciate it.

My favorite particular picture here would be the purple skyline with the gold wheels, looks really nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

cbljkkj said:


> Thanks for the reply aamiryo, really appreciate it.
> 
> My favorite particular picture here would be the purple skyline with the gold wheels, looks really nice. Keep up the good work.


As usual mate 

thanks


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

aamiryo said:


> Hi Omran. I dont think you know me. but I have seen ur car many times. I had a GTR32, and used to see ur cars cruising on Dubai's streets.
> 
> cbljkkj - GTR34's were actually very cheap here. they had come down to 50,000 dhs i.e 7000 pounds when everyone started importing these cars, They shot up to double the cost now since the ban was imposed on these cars. Meaning new imported RHD cars will not be registered anymore. Cars already registered can be driven without any problem.
> 
> ...



7800,- for a V-SPECII....!!!????

That´s one cheap R34...!!!!!!


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

nah not that cheap guys !!

the LHD ones ( standerd ) 1999 are sold for 25000$ at least !!

thanks


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yep thats how cheap they are in Dubai,though the reason why they are that cheap is something that i cannot say

though registering for me shouldn't be much of a problem,just got to know the right people


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

JapFreak786 said:


> yep thats how cheap they are in Dubai,though the reason why they are that cheap is something that i cannot say
> 
> though registering for me shouldn't be much of a problem,just got to know the right people



Well, the story goes, that some of these cars are stolen.... I know that...

Question is, if this is true or just a bad rumor....


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

it's kinda obvious isn't it really

what are the prices of R34 GTR's at auction in japan,the worst examples go for aroun £12k atleast

apologies for the thread hi-jack by the way


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I know for a fact that some of the GTRs there are stolen, not all of them, but a good few, its not only Skylines that were stolen and sent to the UAE in general, lots of high performance and luxury cars were sent there at one time, mainly because there was no really anything stopping them. I know because we found 3 cars the previously belonged to a good family friend of ours in the UAE. But what can you do.

I wish i could take my car there, its too bad that if i do, it will only be driven on the Autodrome. 

oh well.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice cars :thumbsup:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

wooow 

nice pic's mate 

keep up & good luck


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Da_Force (May 28, 2006)

:thumbsup: Really nice Cars, 

is there any Website in the Emirates you can search for used Cars? 

Something like Autotrader?


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

thanks .. well .. yes there are .. but its all written in arabic language


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous cars, especially that Bayside Blue one. However I noticed the silver one's splitter was absolutely BRUTAL!

Any plans on having that fixed?:thumbsup:


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

6speed said:


> Absolutely gorgeous cars, especially that Bayside Blue one. However I noticed the silver one's splitter was absolutely BRUTAL!
> 
> Any plans on having that fixed?:thumbsup:


well .. that will be fixed for sure :thumbsup: 

thanks


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

So when did you change the bumpers on the silver car and when did you do the indicators on the blue one.

Also can anyone tell me where to get the front bumber changed like on the silver skyline. You can see that there is a vent next to the indicators on the nicer bumber.


----------



## Da_Force (May 28, 2006)

Post some Links, I would like to do some Research on used Cars in the Emirates, I will work that out even if its in Arabic.


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

absoulotly 

here is the largest link ever for used car in the UAE :

ááÈíÚ - ãäÊÏíÇÊ ÇáÓÑÚÉ ááÃÈÏ

regards


----------



## r34line (Jun 14, 2007)

OK ... i just saw this post .. and i think its time to kick someones ASS ... 

who is that GTR-lover ... ???? what do u know about OMRAN ..???

u listen to me LIL KID .. i am OMRAN .. the owner of all the skylines u said they r u'rs .. 

i donno whats wrong with those crazy sick guys .. man its not u'rs what makes u said they u'rs :chairshot ..?? 

i have all the pic .. + new pic .. i posted today .. (( all the pic i got with the plate number which i removed to post them online ... i got the origenal ones .. )) and i dont think any one got the same pic on the NET .. so if u say they r all u'rs .. just show me one pic of the engine bay of the midnight purple color GTR .. or one with the plate number .. 


u such a kid .. i cant belive there is someone like that .. 
and by the way ... i use to own 4 of them at the same time ... the white one use to be for my friend . i bought it from him .. and i sold 3 ... i only have the MP3 color GTR ...

go visit the site again .. u will c 2 new pic .. 

http://www.cardomain.com/id/r34line


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

LOL, somewhere deep inside I knew this was gonna happen.


----------



## r34line (Jun 14, 2007)

Pharoahe said:


> LOL, somewhere deep inside I knew this was gonna happen.


good .. coz those lil kids need to :GrowUp: sometime 
and by the way .. this is not the 1st time it happen to me ..
:banned:


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

having a GODZILLA infront of the 'house of god'!.......brilliant thinking! awsome photo! credits to the photographer! :clap:


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

MuXBoX said:


> Also can anyone tell me where to get the front bumber changed like on the silver skyline. You can see that there is a vent next to the indicators on the nicer bumber.


That's a Nismo front bumper.


----------



## r34line (Jun 14, 2007)

Alecci said:


> That's a Nismo front bumper.


this is the old type ... the new z-tune one looks much better then this one


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

r34line said:


> this is the old type ... the new z-tune one looks much better then this one


Yep, or the "standard one". I kind of like the old/standard one better because the lower air vents are not as big and I like the profile you get when the front end is a 3-piece (as opposed to the new/Z-tune one where it's only 2 piece). But that's just my personal opinion.

Lovey cars you've got there!


----------



## r34line (Jun 14, 2007)

Alecci said:


> Yep, or the "standard one". I kind of like the old/standard one better because the lower air vents are not as big and I like the profile you get when the front end is a 3-piece (as opposed to the new/Z-tune one where it's only 2 piece). But that's just my personal opinion.
> 
> Lovey cars you've got there!


yeah ... i think u got a point .. 

.. thanxx


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

is that the Jumeirah central Mosque in Dubai??


----------



## r34line (Jun 14, 2007)

skyline_boy said:


> is that the Jumeirah central Mosque in Dubai??


 no .. this is a mosque in sharjah .. in khaled leak ..


----------



## Smoky Nagata (Jun 8, 2007)

lol Omran !! god help you ! if i was ur place i'll get Heart attack !! 

lol the most Funny thing is * Gtr lover was going to meet aamiryo in person someday under Ur name ! * Quote personality * hahah 

alah ykon fe 3onek 7aboob !!


----------



## gixxer 2 cobra (Apr 11, 2007)

GTR-lover: Could you tell me the color and maker of the blue-purple color paint on that car? It looks great!


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

GTR- Lover - Would love to meet u and spank you...

Nice cars Omran (r34line)..


----------



## r34line (Jun 14, 2007)

> lol Omran !! god help you ! if i was ur place i'll get Heart attack !!
> 
> lol the most Funny thing is * Gtr lover was going to meet aamiryo in person someday under Ur name ! * Quote personality * hahah
> 
> alah ykon fe 3onek 7aboob !!


loool .. i would love to c him copying me .. lol ...

but i was thinking !! .. with which car he was going to meet him .. ???? .. lol .. 

and one more thing ... ppl keep telling me .. is that U with the nick smoky nagata .. they think am using this nick ... COZ 2 of my idiot friend keep telling me .. NAGATA .. becoz i tune cars .. and i wear glasses .. they say i look like NAGATA ..  u better change u'r nick .. j/k 



gixxer 2 cobra said:


> GTR-lover: Could you tell me the color and maker of the blue-purple color paint on that car? It looks great!


GTR-LOVER will not be online for long time i guess  ...

regarding the color u r talking about .. its called MP3 .. Midnight Purple 3 .. its a limited edition color .. so i dunno who made it .. but after all Nissan used it for 300 cars only .. color code is LX0 << if am not mistaken .. i didnt look at the chasses plate for long time .. but that what i think i saw last time .. 



> GTR- Lover - Would love to meet u and spank you...
> 
> Nice cars Omran (r34line)..


i dont think i would love to c him ... though am still intrested to meet up with u guys ... aamiryo ... and smoky ... hope to c u some time .. 

tc


----------



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Will see me in Mamzar corniche Dubai every thursday near the bus stop, Sitting and watching cars racing. although now they have made a big hump to stop people racing.

Would definately want to see your car in flesh ! Do call me when you pass by. 7386256 (mob)

Take care akhi !


----------

